# Dayhiker hates rats ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Not long after I received a very cool gift slingshot from Dayhiker, I used to to kill at rat.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43347-dayhiker-attacks-rat/

Today I used the same slingshot to collect another one. Yesterday evening when I returned from walking the dog, a rat ran into the hedge. So I was on the lookout for him this morning. I put out feed for the birds, figuring this character would return. I was on the porch, and I spotted him on the ground. I took a shot and missed, and he ran under the porch. So I reloaded and waited, like last time. In a few minutes, he poked his head out, and I nailed him from above.

















In the second photo, you can see the hole in the top of his head, between his eye and his ear. The ammo was 3/8 lead.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Indeed I do hate rats, Charles anic:  That is about the best use of one of my slingshots I could imagine. Nice going, eh?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles, One question ..... how you going to cook him :- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Charles, One question ..... how you going to cook him :- )

wll

I just eat them raw, with a bit of catsup and a LOT of beer .... :drinkup:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Charles ! Great shooter Dayhiker !


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Good shooting! I think most people are unaware of just how many what's are out there. Looks like you've made it one less : ) 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Charles, One question ..... how you going to cook him :- )
> 
> wll
> 
> ...


Charles, you are without a doubt a manly man ;- ) LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting Charles. That is a big one.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Looks like 3/8 lead is the go to ammo for lobotomizing these critters. Great top shot.*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey Charles my man~excellent on beaning that art on the head..yup those are some nasty cridder's..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

That's a whopper of a rat. Far out!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Charles  Curiosity killed the Rat


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I hear rat tastes like squirrel. I never eaten a rodent that didn't taste good so I warrant rat would be tasty too. I know they eat it in china


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Dayhiker said:


> Indeed I do hate rats, Charles anic:  That is about the best use of one of my slingshots I could imagine. Nice going, eh?


I live right in the middle of cornfields huuuuge ones harvest is coming and there are craploads of rats....just sayin' if I had a nice frame like that I'd kill some for you wink wink lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Real men eat rats (sashimi no less!) Yes, the best use of a slingshot alright. Come down here to the rivers..you'll go ape. We could hold an ESRRT (Ecuador shooting river rats tournament). Nice shot and well placed too, Mr. Chas.

WII, you may enjoy this vid





or this





Frankly I don't give a rat's a55 about eating weird stuff..lol


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great shooting.


----------

